# Optimus Prime



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I got some new pics of him today. Boy has he grown up! Look he finally grew into his ears tho lol.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Such a great looking boy!


Who is the other pup?


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Thats funny Sadie will lay in the pool like that too. I always think she is try in to smell the bottom of the pool. Even though it is full of water LOL


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice pup. The 3rd pic is so funny. He kind of reminds me of mine, but of course you know mine is white. I mean the body type.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Strange how the pups who leave home grow bigger faster than the ones that stay...


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Beautiful pics! Thrall loves to put his head under water too.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Who is the other pup?


 The other pup is Daisy. She is owned by Kim who is the Mother to the guy I sold Prime to.









They are having quite a time with her lol. They love her but Kim says her behavior is soo different than Primes ( his name is actually Pluto now).

Prime of course came from me and is very well behaved and socialized, but Daisy came from a byb, and she says the difference is huge.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

oh wow he's looking so great!!


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

nice dogs.....gorgeous


----------



## TrudiMyPitt (Jul 12, 2009)

my son has a blue pit like that one and it does the same thing with the kiddie pool!!


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

My dogs refuse to go in the kiddie pool... I put water in and they drink out of it!!!.. Cute babies!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Cute dog


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

He is a handsome dog. I told you his ears were perfect. 

That last picture looked just like what my Mikado use to do.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I love his color, if I get another I want one just like him!


----------

